# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  error 7416 access to remote server is denied

## indyandumi

hey guys i am getting this error on my link server it is sqlsqever to sqlserver link

error 7416 access to remote server is denied because no loggin mappings exists

----------


## rmiao

How did you map db user to remote sql login in linked server?

----------


## indyandumi

I got it the problem  was the connection *not to be made*  if you  are not on the list of the mapped users.

Solution:I choose the option *connection be made using the* * following security context*: and i created a log in with permissions she wanted on the that server.

Thank u guys.

----------

